# The goldens of Ragtag Rescue



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll start off with a young neutered male we just picked up to work on his socialization and boundaries. This is Tullamore, or Tully for short. The blonde in the background is Kazoo, and the fieldie in the back is Tadcaster.









And Kazoo a few months ago, showing how one relaxes properly









A better view of Tadcaster (Taddy), my 4 y/o gun dog









And you've seen pix of Barley in his sidecar. Barley, Kazoo, and Tadcaster are the members of our core pack. We recently lost Glenfiddich and Tuppence the Wonderbitch to hemangiosarcoma, both at the age of ten. They both added a lot of structure to our pack, but the pack changed dramatically a few years ago with the passing of our magnificent Alpha male, Molson, at the age of 16.

Molson made possible the rehabilitation of severely abused goldens. He had a presence and the longest fangs I've ever seen on a golden, and would wade into fights with those fangs bared and that tail flagging to make sure no members of his pack were injured. Even near the end of his life others much younger and stronger respected his warning growl. I miss that old boy. I'll see if I can rustle up some photos of him.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's one of Barley during our 4000 mile motorcycle camping trip thru Ontario and upstate NY. He is an excellent traveling companion!









And another in Pennsylvania as he urges me to hurry up and get my act together









And another of him relaxing in his chair


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures! Great dogs! They all sound so special and wonderful in their own way.

I'm sure you do miss Barley, pack leaders like him are worth their weight in Gold!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LOVE seeing your pack Pete! Tully is beautiful, I'm sure you will have him tuned up and ready for adoption in no time.

I know you miss Molson, Tuppence and Glenfiddich very much.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Love your dogs and your stories about them. And folks, you've not heard a thing until you've heard Barley talk! I had the pleasure of meeting Tadcaster, Tuppence and Barley a couple of years ago.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your dogs*

Your dogs are simply gorgeous!!!

Are they all rescue dogs?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

The gang's lookin great Pete!!!! I think I love Tully!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a handsome pack of goldens. You keep yourself surrounded by some beautiful gold.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

They are gorgeous!! I love the pic of the sidecar! My dad always wanted to do that with his border collie - I'll have to show him that pic! 

Beautiful, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Your dogs are simply gorgeous!!!
> 
> Are they all rescue dogs?


Only Tully is a rescue. The others are from regional breeders who do their homework and produce good, stable pups. My primary reasons for not having rescues at home:


When working with severely abused dogs I need a core pack that has never known abuse, only love, and demonstrates to the abused dog that they have absolute trust in the humans in their home.
Tetley, my soul dog, was a rescue and I lost him to hemangio at the age of seven. It was a personally devastating premature loss that I hope to never repeat. 
When potential adopters arrive to look at a rescue, I want them to see what they are getting into. No matter how far we bring a dog with an abusive past, there are differences between them and those raised well.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Tuppence, who loved me like crazy from the day I first held her till the day she passed away in my arms.

Photo of Molson in his prime, surveying his domain from the front porch. An Alpha, he was so rank conscious that he refused to meet my gaze in the twelve years we had him...until the last five minutes when he looked steadily into my eyes and spoke volumes of love and devotion.

Molson peering at me after a snow storm.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So beautiful, so much love wrapped up on those furry bodies.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I LOVE that picture of Molson on the porch!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Your dogs have really cool names and they are beautiful. I also love the pic of Molson on the porch.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

That is a really cool sidecar for a golden!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

All of your goldens are gorgeous. Love the pic's of Molson too.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are wonderfull, i so want a red golden again.


----------

